# Recommended Spots for 4x2



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

I am planning a trip to the beach with the family and some friends on sunday. I would love to go to Mitchell's Cut, but don't have 4x4, so will probably stay by the sargent pier.

Has anybody had any luck in that area lately?

What other places do you recommend for 4x2?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Two weeks ago I was done there and you could drive a 2X all the way to the cut.


----------



## mirrodineman (Nov 3, 2017)

I was down there on the 17th and you could make it all the way to the cut in 2wd if you have A/T's and stayed in the tracks. It's risky though and I would anticipate getting stuck so have a strap and some cash if you try it


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

One of my buddys is coming with an f150 4x4 so maybe we'll try. Just need to get a good strap.

Thnx for the tip.

Hopefully this time we'll break the spell... Haha

Shark, what's your take on it?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I've done ok at the other end about where the houses and main road end. There are places down there you can park. Probably not as good as the cut area, but better than the pier area if they are still dredging.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

There are several beaches in Texas that are easily accessible with 2 wheel drive, but Sargent is't one of them. 
I would suggest you get a 4x4 if you don't want to be limited to locations.
The area around "Lil'l stubby" use to be good, until the C.O.E. filled it in with dredge spoil. I would suggest sending them emails everyday reminding them how stupid they are, and telling them to go take a long walk off their short pier.
If you go to the east end of the island where Canal drive ends there are plenty of spots between there and the barge landing where you can park on the side of the road and fish. The fishing is usually good there.


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hey Sharkchum, just curious, why do you have that spot labeled as "the cliff"?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

doublezer6 said:


> Hey Sharkchum, just curious, why do you have that spot labeled as "the cliff"?


 There are clay cliffs in that area between the high road and the beach. They used to be about 8' high, but now they are only about 4'.
During the high spring tides when the water was up to the dunes and you couldn't drive down the beach, me and my grandpa would park there and cast right off the cliffs and slaughter redfish. The reds are still there every spring, but I would rather stand on sand to fish, and not clay with 2' high salt grass full of rattlesnakes.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

It's decided then! 4x4 it will be! Anybody looking to buy a silver Pilot '11 4x2 135k miles? I'll make you a good deal! Lol... But Seriously!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it really difficult in this area with a 4x4? I have a 2015 4x4, but when we go, we are typically loaded down. Do you think I will be ok? I haven't been to this area, but would like to bring my boys.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

make sure to air down the tires, it will elongate the treads, like tank tracks. and have a good air inflator to air back up when you get back on pavement. If you get bogged down you can air down some more, to about 15psi, but don't spin the wheels too hard or the tires might come off the rims.

good reading:https://outbackjoe.com/macho-divertissement/macho-articles/how-to-drive-on-sand/


----------



## SCREAMINREELS (Jul 11, 2017)

Have access to kayaks? The creek can be really good fishing. We fish Sargent alot and depending on weather we do as good in the creek as we do in the bay sometimes.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

So, went to "The Cliff" yesterday. Used live crab, jumbo shrimp, caught even some mullet on the cast net. Threw them in the fist, second, and even some mullet heads way out (500ft) with the drone. Nothing, nada, zippo! (except for a couple of hardheads) 

I am looking forward to the 4x4.... LOL 

Beatiful afternoon though!

Went after to the boat ramp towards the cut to assess the sandy/4x2 possibilities. When you get there you can go either on the right hand muddy tracks, or you can go on the left hand sandy tracks closer to the beach (but not the ones ON the beach - i read before that sharkchum said you should avoid driving on the beach as you could sink in the clay and then it's game over). I guess the tracks to follow are the sandy ones, correct?

I've had my share of sand driving in south america, but always had 4x4. It looked possibly doable as far as you could see If i lower my tires to 15psi, but it's one of those instances that either you're in or not, as if you go for it you have to strp on it keep going and not stop until you are on firm ground again - talk about commitment! Is the whole way to the cut like the first part? Does it get easier or worse further inside.

It was sunday 6pm with my wife waiting for me at home so it was definetly not the best time to try...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eliris said:


> So, went to "The Cliff" yesterday. Used live crab, jumbo shrimp, caught even some mullet on the cast net. Threw them in the fist, second, and even some mullet heads way out (500ft) with the drone. Nothing, nada, zippo! (except for a couple of hardheads)
> 
> I am looking forward to the 4x4.... LOL
> 
> ...


 Last weekend wouldn't have matter if you had a 8x8. I fished Friday, Saturday, and Sunday from Mitchells cut to the Cedar Lakes cut and everywhere in between and never got a single bite. The full moon, high pressure, and strong east winds make for a trifecta of no fish.
To get to the cut you have to take the tracks close to the left along the beach. I know I said never drive down the beach, but Harvey covered the high road with logs and the only way down is along the beach. You have to stay as close to the salt grass as possible and don't drive right along the water.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm starting to think i am the jinx. Sorry for ruining it for everybody. LOL

Thanks for the tips. 
So in the pic attached, dont follow the red lines, follow the yellow and stay on the dry sand as close to the green plants as possible and keep going until i get to Mitchells? Isn't that sand on the beach ususally kind of hard (like for 4x2)?









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eliris said:


> I'm starting to think i am the jinx. LOL. Sorry for ruining for everybody.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.
> So in the pic attached, dont follow the red lines, follow the yellow and stay on the dry sand as close to the green plants as possible and keep going until i get to Mitchells? Isn't that ususally kind of hard sand (like for 4x2)?
> ...


Yes, follow the yellow line. If you get to close to the water there is only 1" or less of sand covering the clay and you will sink. The area you drive on is usually soft sand unless it rains.
The top red line is the mud road that leads to where the cut hits the ICW. I wouldn't suggest anyone take that unless you have 12" of lift with 44" tires. The middle red line is the high road we always used until Harvey hit and covered it with trees. I cleared it part of the way down, but I haven't had the time to mess with the rest of it. Need to get a group of guys down there one weekend and get it cleared.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Once i get the 4x4 I'd be happy to lend a hand to move those trees. Should be fun. Don't hold ur breath though as i have to sell the pilot first.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrAin (Aug 28, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> ...The middle red line is the high road we always used until Harvey hit and covered it with trees. I cleared it part of the way down, but I haven't had the time to mess with the rest of it. Need to get a group of guys down there one weekend and get it cleared.


I havent been down there since last summer but would be interested in helping clear the road. I have a chain, chainsaw, and a 4x4.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

It's on! Got me a 4x4 yesterday. Look fwd to seeing y'all at the cuts to break the spell!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrAin (Aug 28, 2006)

eliris said:


> It's on! Got me a 4x4 yesterday. Look fwd to seeing y'all at the cuts to break the spell!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Cool. what u get?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

2010 Lexus GX460. Has lots of power...

Now comes the difficult part... Getting the kitchen pass haha

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eliris said:


> It's on! Got me a 4x4 yesterday. Look fwd to seeing y'all at the cuts to break the spell!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Congratulations. Let me know when you head down next time


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Will do

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

